# Greetings!



## theatretechguy (Dec 7, 2008)

Greetings! Long-time reader, first time poster here. I work as a TD for a school district in a small town. Along with my main theatre (a 933 seat proscenium house) I also help manage the smaller multi-use rooms around the district (One has just been completed, two more are coming). Essentially I'm the only "go to" theatre tech for the entire district, so I'm pretty busy most of the time. My main theatre is on a high school campus. The theatre program does two main productions a year (a Fall play and Spring Musical), along with all of the other things that go in the building (smaller school productions, choirs, music festivals, etc). 

I've been the main tech guy for 8 years but I've been involved in tech since my early high school days (I designed my first show when I was 15, I'm now 35). Outside the district, usually in the summers, I do freelance design work for other local theatre companies. 

People often say I'm an extremely calm person, even under pressure. While I admit there are many people much more talented than I am, I think my personality meches well with others. I'm not saying this to brag, but perhaps for those wondering if you really have to be "the best" to get regular work, know that your personality and the way you interact with others (especially the folks paying you) counts for a lot. 

I hope to offer some insight for those just getting started, perhaps debunk some popular myths of tech people and maybe help a person or two.

-Chris


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Chris. Hopefully you have found and will continue to find CB to be a valuable resource. Now that you have taken the first step as a poster, don't hesitate to post some more! Ask any questions you have and offer up any answers you can. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 9, 2008)

theatretechguy said:


> ...perhaps for those wondering if you really have to be "the best" to get regular work, know that your personality and the way you interact with others (especially the folks paying you) counts for a lot.



This is actually an excellent piece of advice for those just starting out in the industry. I also know a few professionals who need to learn this.

At any rate, welcome to the booth. Have fun in the forums. Chime in when you feel it's appropriate (and occasionally when it clearly isn't. It's more fun that way.)


----------



## theatretechguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. I'm looking forward to participating.


----------



## avkid (Dec 10, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Chime in when you feel it's appropriate (*and occasionally when it clearly isn't. *)


Who does that?


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 10, 2008)

avkid said:


> Who does that?



Um, most of the regulars on this site?


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 10, 2008)

avkid said:


> Who does that?



It seems appropriate that I should post now... 

Anyways, a big "Hey!" to you, Chris!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Chime in when you feel it's appropriate (and occasionally when it clearly isn't. It's more fun that way.)



I'm thinking about Monkeys!


----------

